# Fluval Chi Backyard Vivarium



## jesse (Aug 11, 2011)

Had this fluval chi lying around the house and also got assigned to make a secret project for school. 
For the project we have to create something inside a box. You cant see what's in the box, only touch. 
So mine will be covered with black cloth and have a little hole to put your hand through. At the end, people will have to guess what is inside your box.

Everything I used came from outside around my house. I used small river rocks as the first layer and covered that in regular dirt from the backyard. 
I found a really cool stump with nice roots that with a little sawing fit perfectly into the tank. 
Then found random plants from around the backyard and quickly planted them.

Lighting is just a regular desk lamp.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

very cool....would be great to have some critters in there too.


----------



## jesse (Aug 11, 2011)

All i saw outside were the regular snails you see everywhere. Any ideas?


----------



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

ants =p.....


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

That's so sick!


----------



## Boogerboy (Sep 23, 2008)

That's very nicely laid out for a bunch of found materials 

I'd be pretty horrified sticking my hand in there not knowing what to expect though


----------



## jesse (Aug 11, 2011)

Boogerboy said:


> That's very nicely laid out for a bunch of found materials
> 
> I'd be pretty horrified sticking my hand in there not knowing what to expect though


Gotta risk it to get the biscuit!


----------

